

When It Comes to Market Leadership, Be the Gorilla - kanamekun
http://firstround.com/article/When-it-Comes-to-Market-Leadership-Be-the-Gorilla

======
bsbechtel
>Gorillas are the market leaders. They are easy to spot because they promote
the efficacy of their approach to grow their market.

Is this in terms of describing how simple or great the product is? I'm
struggling to understand an example of this in action.

